# Mattia e la sua ..."Tonsillite cronica allergica degenerativa asintomatica"



## Tebe (9 Ottobre 2012)

...
















Cellulare che squilla. Mattia.
-Dimmi.-
-Sono un uomo finito.-
-...-
-Ho scoperto che quando mi sento soffocare di notte non è l'allergia, sono le tonsille. Ho la tonsillite cronica Tebe.-
-...Hai mal di gola?-
-No.-
-Febbre?-
-No.-
-Non è tonsillite e le analisi allergologiche che hai fatto hanno evidenziato...-
-Si lo è. Ho tutti i sintomi.-
-No Mattia, non hai tutti i sintomi. La tonsillite viene portata da virus o batteri, non dall'allergia alle graminacee.-
-Ho le tonsille gonfie.-
-D'accordo, non metto in dubbio ma...-
-Sarà pericolosa?-
-Cosa, la tonsillite?-
-Certo, stiamo parlando di quello.-
-Si Mattia, è pericolosa.-
-Devo andare dal medico allora.-
-Direi di si. Anche in fretta. La tonsillite allergica è una malattia ancora poco studiata quindi meglio prenderla in tempo.-
-...smettila di prendermi in giro.-
-Chi, io? Ma figurati. Dovrei?-
-No perchè sai che sono ipocondriaco..-
-Tra le altre tue virtù...comunque Mattia. Se senti fastidio alla gola e sei convinto di avere la tonsillite cronica senza sintomi, a maggior ragione, vai dal medico stasera e chiedigli di farti fare una visita da un otorino laringoiatra. E ci penso io a prenderti l'appuntamento.-
-Ma non basta che mi dia qualcosa lui?-
-No. Devi andare direttamente alla fonte.-
-Quindi è pericoloso avere le tonsille gonfie. Ora che ci penso mi fanno pure un pò male.-
-E' pure degenerativa a manetta la tua tonsillite cronica...Oddio Mattia, fai testamento ti prego o almeno firma la reversibilità della pensione.-
-Sarai cretina...-
-No pragmatica.-
-Mi sento come se qualcuno mi stesse strozzando.-
-Mmmhhh....ti consiglio di andare IMMEDIATAMENTE dal medico. Ce la farai a guidare? Ti chiamo un ambulanza?-
Ride dall'altra parte, borbottando qualcosa - Eddai dammi un pò di corda..-
-No, non te la do, lo sai. Tu e la tua famiglia avete un modo di affrontare la malattia, qualsiasi essa sia, come se fosse incurabile e gravissima a prescindere e con me fate vita breve. Ma poi Mattia. Se lo sai già che non ti do nessun tipo di appiglio per i tuoi deliri malati, non chiamarmi, chiama tuo padre, tua madre, tuo fratello, tua cugina...Minchia hai una scelta vastissima e chiami me.-
Lo sento ridere di gusto -Ma lo faccio apposta. Perchè se chiamo te mi mostrizzi argomentando perchè non può essere come dico, mica come i miei che mi danno corda e alla fine sto peggio di prima. Ti ricordi quella volta che sono stato operato?-
-Ti prego. Non ricordarmelo. Non solo dovevo combattere con il tuo parentado che ti trattava come un malato terminale incapace di intendere e di volere, ma c'era pure la facocera ancora in picco....quant'era..quattro mesi dopo il tradimento?-
-Comunque ho la tonsillite cronica.-
-Ok, vai dal medico. Stasera subito.-






Perfetto. Ora l'ansia è dirottata verso la sua salute. Sono salva.
Anzi...quasi quasi stasera posso far leva sul suo essere ipocondriaco e sul fatto che ha un rispetto enorme per le mie opinioni "mediche" quindi potrei...
Si. Essì.:mrgreen:

-Mmmhhh...Mattia tutto bene?-
-Si perchè Tebe?-
-No niente..- sospiro. Occhiata non convinta alla sua faccia.
-No dai Dimmi...-
-Mah...mi sembri un pò pallido, leggere occhiaie. Sicuro di non sentirti un pò di febbre?-
-No..però..ora che mi ci fai pensare in effetti non sto benissimo...-
-Ti senti stanco vero?-
-Si..un pochino... e no. Non sto bene.-




La guerra è guerra.


----------



## erab (9 Ottobre 2012)

ti prego, ti prego ti prego, fagli vedere la puntata "mal di gola letale" di
"Malattie Misteriose"


----------



## Flavia (9 Ottobre 2012)

erab;bt6009 ha detto:
			
		

> ti prego, ti prego ti prego, fagli vedere la puntata "mal di gola letale" di
> "Malattie Misteriose"


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
no Tebe quella punta non sà da vedè

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Ottobre 2012)

vi le invento tutte io, sono stato o no 10 anni malato di ogni cosa pur non dover andare a scuola? :rotfl:


----------

